# Easy listening//relaxing music??



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

Can someone suggest some songs that just relax you?
like _Traces of you_ by Norah Jones, _Midnight_ by Coldplay or _Oblivion_ by Bastille???


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## kdelrey (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Pretty much anything by Simon & Garfunkel:


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

Laze said:


>


Umm...no offense but...this actually scared me :nevreness: Does this relax you,honestly though?


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

hopefuldreamer said:


> Umm...no offense but...this actually scared me :nevreness: Does this relax you,honestly though?


2:23+ does.


----------



## kdelrey (Feb 5, 2017)

Nothing more relaxing than a ukulele!










Ben Howard has some peaceful vibes too.


----------



## NatureHugger (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty much anything by The Paper Kites.


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Vítězslav Novák: In the Tatra Mountains

My homeland.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I always study to this. It's also really nice for just general listening.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

The red spirit said:


>


This sounds so fun and goofy! Man,I wish I knew the language.Are the lyrics funny?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

hopefuldreamer said:


> This sounds so fun and goofy! Man,I wish I knew the language.Are the lyrics funny?


It's Ukrainian. I don't know lyrics, but you can easely find them on internet.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Anything by Sigur Rós.


----------



## kdelrey (Feb 5, 2017)

The red spirit said:


>


What the heck did I just watch??


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

kendrickdelrey said:


> What the heck did I just watch??


ENTP and his friends having fun


----------



## Year Of Caimans (Feb 8, 2017)

Trip Hop's Finest.

And if you want something more abstract / indie / buddhist / rnb / soul / nature crazy jam, this mix is perfect to chill out :

https://soundcloud.com/i-d-online-1/bonnie-banane-music-to-run-to


----------



## Year Of Caimans (Feb 8, 2017)

Ah and if you like Bastille, you'll maybe like Asgeir :


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

*SWOONS OVER THE VOICE OF BILL WITHERS*


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

kendrickdelrey said:


> What the heck did I just watch??


Oh wow!Last time I played the video and switched to another tab and just heard the song and thought it was crazy...well the video though! :bored: :exterminate:


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> ENTP and his firends having fun


Yeah,ENTPs trying "invasion" LOL Accurate.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

hopefuldreamer said:


> Yeah,ENTP's trying "invasion" LOL Accurate.


Fun fact:
She or he (person is man, but character is woman, so I don't know how to call him or her), whatever, won 2nd place in 2007 Eurovision song contest

Fun fact 2: She announced Ukraine's points in 2016 Eurovision song contest (there was joke).


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Fun fact:
> She or he (person is man, but character is woman, so I don't know how to call him or her), whatever, won 2nd place in 2007 Eurovision song contest
> 
> Fun fact 2: She announced Ukraine's points in 2016 Eurovision song contest (there was joke).


OH MY GOD.That is insane!And this song must have been a hit to make him that famous?wow..It's like ganganam style-ish but creepier LOL


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

hopefuldreamer said:


> OH MY GOD.That is insane!And this song must have been a hit to make him that famous?wow..It's like ganganam style-ish but creepier LOL


Song in Eurovision was Dancing lasha tumbai. Well, there's hope, that Verka may go to 2017 Eurovision as participant or host, because lots of people would want to see her again. I don't know how popular was that particular song, but does it matter? It's just fun and only thing you should do is to enjoy it.


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Song in Eurovision was Dancing lasha tumbai. Well, there's hope, that Verka may go to 2017 Eurovision as participant or host, because lots of people would want to see her again. I don't know how popular was that particular song, but does it matter? It's just fun and only thing you should do is to enjoy it.


Yes,you're right. 
P.S. Apparently I can't even listen to a song and enjoy it without overanalysing it,sorry about that,hehe


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Eagles - "Peaceful Easy Feeling"


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Harry Nilsson - "Everybody's Talkin'"


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

This is more in the folk music genre, but The Wailin' Jennys are my absolute favorite. I listen to them whenever I'm stressed or when I'm trying to sleep, and it never fails to make me feel content. Their music is beautiful and calming.

Here are a few of their songs:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## onmyown23 (Apr 25, 2017)

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Waves of Wonder


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

3 different styles that I find equally relaxing...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------

